# pivot ???????



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

From my understanding, a pivot is part and parcel of other moves a horse can be trained to do. when a horse does a turn on the haunches, he is pivoting around his inside rear leg. when he is doing a turn on the forehand, he is pivoting around his inside front leg.

for training a horse to do these maneuvers that require them to pivot, i would highly suggest a good trainer to work with you to ensure the horse is taught correctly, and you are taught the correct cues as well.


----------



## cheers357 (Jul 19, 2013)

Are you refering to a pivot in sms or one that is done in horsemanship?


----------



## neon (Jul 16, 2013)

Either a turn on the haunches or a turn on the forehand.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a pivot on the ground for showmanship, and one in the saddle called for in many horsemanship patterns. Both are beyond my realm of explaining in text on a forum.


----------

